# Approach lights



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

A few years ago I saw a motorhome with portable led approach light fitted.

It had it's own batteries and was quite bright, :roll: 

Just wondering if anyone have seen them and know where the can be bought.

My earlier Hymer had one fitted as standard but they are a bit to priecey

Thanks to anyone who can help.

Keith :wink:


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

What is an approach light? (And why haven't I got one already?)

N


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Portable Light System-CCR Type - LED Runway Lights



airfieldlight.co.uk/led...light/portable...light/portable-light-system-ccr-typ...

Does your van use Red Bull as fuel :lol: 

tony


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

??


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Link not working.

cabby


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Do you mean an awning light with a PIR?

There was one fitted to my last van and they are useful but not expensive, so maybe I am wrong.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

B&Q do a battery-operated one, might be more than one available.

Peter


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

747 said:


> Do you mean an awning light with a PIR?
> 
> There was one fitted to my last van and they are useful but not expensive, so maybe I am wrong.


 :idea:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

http://www.discountawnings.co.uk/item/5540/ring-ultra-caravan-awning-light-security-pir-12v/


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Now if you buy a DECENT motorhome (like mine) it comes with a remote central locking system that ALSO switches (the already fitted) awning light on (for a pre-determined period of about 3 minutes)when its activated. 

So when returning at night a simple press of the button unlocks the vehicle AND turns the light on to show the way. (It also operates the interior light over the habitation door so you dont fall ***** over **** when stepping aboard. Tres useful yes??) 

Dont ALL motorhomes come so equipped these days???


Now retiring with a smug grin on my face :wink:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Now retiring with a smug grin on my face Wink



I have now made a note of that for the time when it comes to haunt you :lol: 

tony


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

A fancy light will still not convince me to buy an Autotrial. :wink:


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks for your help people.....didn't explain it very well did I...
Well this is what I meant
NEW MOTORHOME CARAVAN AWNING PIR MOTION SENSOR RING LIGHT 12V 12 VOLT See original listing

The same as my Hymer had, and i found it on fleabay. Wouldn't know what is fitted to Autotrail but my experience of them is not to brilliant.

Keith.. :wink:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I use a torch.
Which is so technically advanced that I can find other peoples motorhomes with it too!

Now that's smug!!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Mine is a non fancy LED so I can leave it on 25hrs a day & it still doesn't run the batteries down . . . Who's smug now 8)


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

I think about a tenner for a solar powered chain of fifty fairy lights that give about 7hrs of light sufficient to see by and share a couple of bottles but not attract the bugs,


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

> 747posted........A fancy light will still not convince me to buy an Autotrial. :wink:


Nor me. :lol:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------

